# Lost my WHEEL LOCK key... now what?



## ragingduck (Dec 9, 2003)

Dealer doesn't sell keys individually so they want to sell me a new set. which is $50. Not a big deal. But they want to remove the old ones and I bet I'll be paying for an hour labor even though it literally takes a few minutes to do. Problem is I don't have the "master" to remove the old wheel locks that they have. I'll find out tomorrow when I bring it in how much it will cost, but I don't like it in principle. If they let me borrow their key I could swap it out in their driveway in 3 minutes with my impact wrench.

No one is going to steal Atlas wheels. I don't even know why they have locks. The OEM $6k lightweight wheels on my BMW don't even have wheel locks.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

The dealership has a master set of keys for all of the possible locks that VW uses.


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

ragingduck said:


> Dealer doesn't sell keys individually so they want to sell me a new set. which is $50. Not a big deal. But they want to remove the old ones and I bet I'll be paying for an hour labor even though it literally takes a few minutes to do. Problem is I don't have the "master" to remove the old wheel locks that they have. I'll find out tomorrow when I bring it in how much it will cost, but I don't like it in principle. If they let me borrow their key I could swap it out in their driveway in 3 minutes with my impact wrench.
> 
> No one is going to steal Atlas wheels. I don't even know why they have locks. The OEM $6k lightweight wheels on my BMW don't even have wheel locks.


Guess you don't live in Houston got mine stolen twice 

Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## ragingduck (Dec 9, 2003)

BsickPassat said:


> The dealership has a master set of keys for all of the possible locks that VW uses.


Will they let me borrow it?


----------



## ragingduck (Dec 9, 2003)

chompa1422 said:


> Guess you don't live in Houston got mine stolen twice
> 
> Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


Nope, Commiefornia.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

ragingduck said:


> Will they let me borrow it?


Nope. That's why they charge you the 1 hour.


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

I just googled a random VW dealer in CA (Winn VW) since I don't know where you live . They have a service coupon online that lists $19.95 for a tire rotation. Pretty sure you could get it done for that price. Better to do sooner rather than later or else you know Murphy will hit and you will be on the side of the road cursing that you wished you had.


----------



## 9.5digits (Feb 4, 2019)

ragingduck said:


> Will they let me borrow it?


Doubt it. We wouldn't give out our master set. Plus what's stopping you from going


----------



## 9.5digits (Feb 4, 2019)

Amazon.com: BELEY 23pcs Wheel Lock Lug Nut Remover Kit, Automotive Wheel Anti-Theft Screw Removal Key Socket Set with Adapter Compatible with VW : Automotive


Buy BELEY 23pcs Wheel Lock Lug Nut Remover Kit, Automotive Wheel Anti-Theft Screw Removal Key Socket Set with Adapter Compatible with VW: Lug Nuts - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## patlew (Sep 19, 2013)

Easiest way to get a wheel lock off is to find a cheap 6 point 1/2” drive socket that almost wants to go over the lock. Pound it on with a hammer then remove like normal. Old thief trick. The lock will be destroyed but it will be off.

Best of luck!


----------



## Scuuter (Aug 19, 2021)

patlew said:


> Easiest way to get a wheel lock off is to find a cheap 6 point 1/2” drive socket that almost wants to go over the lock. Pound it on with a hammer then remove like normal. Old thief trick. The lock will be destroyed but it will be off.
> 
> Best of luck!


^this. Just had to do this with my 69 Pontiac. Lost the key years ago. Hammered on a harbor freight socket and the locks came right off. I had to secure the socket in a bench vise and drive a punch down the center of the socket to remove the old wheel locks but the whole process took less than 15 minutes for all 4 wheels. Demonstrates about how unsecure those locks are.


----------



## 91JET16V (Jan 6, 2012)

My in laws didn't get a key for their locking lugs nuts when the bought their brand new Jeep awhile back. By the time they realized it, Jeep told them too bad, they couldn't help them, couldn't sell them a key and wouldn't be able to get them off. On those due to the design of the lug nut, the pound the 12 point socket on method wouldn't work. I ended up Tig welding a standard sized nut to the top of each lug and then used an impact.


----------



## mellofello9 (May 7, 2003)

Got any friends with an Atlas? Maybe someone in the regionals section can lend a hand? A local indie shop may be a good avenue as well.

In short, if you can get them out of there, replace with standard lug bolts once done (if you're not worried about them disappearing on you) and you're golden! 🍻


----------



## ragingduck (Dec 9, 2003)

patlew said:


> Easiest way to get a wheel lock off is to find a cheap 6 point 1/2” drive socket that almost wants to go over the lock. Pound it on with a hammer then remove like normal. Old thief trick. The lock will be destroyed but it will be off.
> 
> Best of luck!


This lock has a free rotating head, so this trick wouldn't work.

Ultimately the dealership did a solid and only charged me for the new set which was $50. They took the old ones off and swapped them out for free! Took 10 minutes. Faith in humanity restored. I was expecting a $70 labor fee or something.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

ragingduck said:


> This lock has a free rotating head, so this trick wouldn't work.
> 
> Ultimately the dealership did a solid and only charged me for the new set which was $50. They took the old ones off and swapped them out for free! Took 10 minutes. Faith in humanity restored. I was expecting a $70 labor fee or something.


You saved 20$ and now have faith in humanity? Wow, easy to please!


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

speed51133! said:


> You saved 20$ and now have faith in humanity? Wow, easy to please!


He saved 70$ bruh because it was gonna be 70$ ontop of the 50

Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## j knight (Jul 21, 2006)

ragingduck said:


> Dealer doesn't sell keys individually so they want to sell me a new set. which is $50. Not a big deal. But they want to remove the old ones and I bet I'll be paying for an hour labor even though it literally takes a few minutes to do. Problem is I don't have the "master" to remove the old wheel locks that they have. I'll find out tomorrow when I bring it in how much it will cost, but I don't like it in principle. If they let me borrow their key I could swap it out in their driveway in 3 minutes with my impact wrench.
> 
> No one is going to steal Atlas wheels. I don't even know why they have locks. The OEM $6k lightweight wheels on my BMW don't even have wheel locks.


The Dealership was sent a master set of wheel lock keys as part of their too inventory. Someone is ripping you off.


----------



## kirk_augustin (Jul 21, 2012)

I bought a set of all known locking lug tools for under $50.
Amazon.com: BELEY 23pcs Wheel Lock Lug Nut Remover Kit, Automotive Wheel Anti-Theft Screw Removal Key Socket Set with Adapter Compatible with VW : Automotive 
But check if the kit has yours before you buy. 
There are a lot of different types

But if you do not want locking lugs, then just go to any tire place and pay $20 to have them removed.

Another alternative is to go to YouPullIt and look for lug lock tools in cars with the same locking lugs.

Or there is always the destructive pipe wrench or weld a bar on approach, since you won't be needing them again.


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

ragingduck said:


> Dealer doesn't sell keys individually so they want to sell me a new set. which is $50. Not a big deal. But they want to remove the old ones and I bet I'll be paying for an hour labor even though it literally takes a few minutes to do. Problem is I don't have the "master" to remove the old wheel locks that they have. I'll find out tomorrow when I bring it in how much it will cost, but I don't like it in principle. If they let me borrow their key I could swap it out in their driveway in 3 minutes with my impact wrench.
> 
> No one is going to steal Atlas wheels. I don't even know why they have locks. The OEM $6k lightweight wheels on my BMW don't even have wheel locks.


i remove the locking studs, always, just a useless pain, put standard lugs in, and forget the locking ones..my dealer always swaps them out, OEM, not pricey at all, takes 15 minutes if that...


----------



## SoTxBill (Jan 14, 2001)

ragingduck said:


> Dealer doesn't sell keys individually so they want to sell me a new set. which is $50. Not a big deal. But they want to remove the old ones and I bet I'll be paying for an hour labor even though it literally takes a few minutes to do. Problem is I don't have the "master" to remove the old wheel locks that they have. I'll find out tomorrow when I bring it in how much it will cost, but I don't like it in principle. If they let me borrow their key I could swap it out in their driveway in 3 minutes with my impact wrench.
> 
> No one is going to steal Atlas wheels. I don't even know why they have locks. The OEM $6k lightweight wheels on my BMW don't even have wheel locks.


Just pay to have them rotate the tires and leave the locks off. Both sides win.


----------

